# Oh Little Osgood....



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Donna, in need of an Osgood update including pictures please!!

:love-eyes::baby:


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I agree Pictures needed for sure


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Pleeeease Donna....puppy pictures! Xxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I wish I had new ones. Shannon, his breeder mommy, has a lot going on so I am trying not to pester. I will ask her tonight. Also his delivery date has been changed. It will be some time after Dec 18th. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Pester her Donna, it doesn't take long. Did you want the date to change ??? x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Why did the date change?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Why did the date change?


I'm not sure she said it was going to depend on weather and stuff. I told her no rush. I just want him here safe. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dmgalley said:


> I'm not sure she said it was going to depend on weather and stuff. I told her no rush. I just want him here safe.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes safe and sound is what is best!!! 
But you must be getting excited!!! BATMAN SIGNAL IS UP!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Yes safe and sound is what is best!!!
> But you must be getting excited!!! BATMAN SIGNAL IS UP!


We are all very excited. Last night with willow literally crying for someone to play with and Jake hiding from her. We figure little Batman had work ahead of him!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I wish I had new ones. Shannon, his breeder mommy, has a lot going on so I am trying not to pester. I will ask her tonight. Also his delivery date has been changed. It will be some time after Dec 18th.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh he'll be 2 days fatter by then - I need to change my weight guess!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

4.4 lbs, I reckon.... 
I'm so looking forward to seeing Osgood terrorizing Willow and then hiding behind Jake  
What is the long term weather forecast like?
It is such a strange concept for us Brits, this long distance puppy travel. I think Fergus travelled the furthest, didn't he?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They are taking possible snow next week but really they are lucky if they can tell you what it is doing right now. 
The only decent breeder we have in our state is up to 1800$ a puppy. I think that is a little over 1000 pounds. I don't want to pay that much so my poor baby has to travel as a result. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> They are taking possible snow next week but really they are lucky if they can tell you what it is doing right now.
> The only decent breeder we have in our state is up to 1800$ a puppy. I think that is a little over 1000 pounds. I don't want to pay that much so my poor baby has to travel as a result.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aw he'll be just fine travelling.  He'll be really glad to finally be home


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mini batman
Na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na batman!!
Oh I can't wait for him to arrive & see how is with the other 3, do you think penny will like him?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Got a couple

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Got a couple
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He looks like a little kitten in the first pic. What a little dote! Cute boy. Love his face in the second one, he's such a little cutie


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Very very cute! He looks so small, his colour and markings are amazing, will be good to see him grow and possibly change on here.x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

He looks like the cutest little mouse ever! Such a sweetie. I'll keep fingers crossed for calm weather so he can have a safe uneventful trip.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh his mask is so cute!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Little tiny man - might have to go down in weight estimation. 4lbs...
Was he the only Merle in the litter? What colour were his mum and dad?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah he's adorable. I thought that Ruth that he looked like kitten . I hope nothing delays them I'm sure he'll be fine on the journey. I always thought that Mable looked 
Ike a rabbit when she was a pup.
Yeh Fergus did a 2.5 hr 'first class' train journey. Then a good four/five hour break at Mairis then a four hour car ride. None the worse for ware x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

There were nine pups. Five merles. Four boys Dad is a chocolate mini poodle (tho he faded a lot) and mom is a blue merle cocker 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

The boys

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Is that Ozzie next to the black pup?
Lucky you having a baby puppy arriving - at some point fairly soon


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh my mercy Donna!! He is soooo adorable!!!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh Donna what a cutie I bet you are all so excited? How long has he got to travel? Will someone be travelling with him? xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

GorgeousGeorge said:


> Oh Donna what a cutie I bet you are all so excited? How long has he got to travel? Will someone be travelling with him? xx


There are four puppies coming this way. The first trip is about nine hours. Then it is four to ny and another three to me. I am sure there will be an over night in there. I figure he will be with his siblings. I just could not bring myself to fly him. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

he is sweet and looks like a little one, I hope he will be up to a bit of rough play with Willow - guess he will be able to run around under her legs for a while!!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> There are four puppies coming this way. The first trip is about nine hours. Then it is four to ny and another three to me. I am sure there will be an over night in there. I figure he will be with his siblings. I just could not bring myself to fly him.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh bless him such a long journey for a puppy bet he will sleep lots. He will need lots of cuddles when he gets home to you. We could all come over to help with the cuddles??


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> There are four puppies coming this way. The first trip is about nine hours. Then it is four to ny and another three to me. I am sure there will be an over night in there. I figure he will be with his siblings. I just could not bring myself to fly him.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ha - that's what you think..... :spy:
My cunning plan is to intercept these fur babies on their travels hahaha (evil laugh) :devil:


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

He is adorable Donna! I can't wait to watch him grow up. He will do just fine on his travels to you, and will probably sleep REALLY well as soon as he gets to hs new home  x


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ha - that's what you think..... :spy:
> My cunning plan is to intercept these fur babies on their travels hahaha (evil laugh) :devil:


Haha good idea :iagree:Tracy lets put our evil :devil: plan :spy: into action and then we can send one to Molly haha


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

GorgeousGeorge said:


> Haha good idea :iagree:Tracy lets put our evil :devil: plan :spy: into action and then we can send one to Molly haha


Yes - Christine & Molly would be so happy with a new fur baby!!!
Renee would come round, eventually!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Gorgeous babies xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Maybe home in a week....
Little blurry but still cute

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Way cuter than just cute. Cuteo supremo maximus cute I'd say!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Very cute!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Yes - Christine & Molly would be so happy with a new fur baby!!!
> Renee would come round, eventually!!


Your evil plan will not work


----------

